# VBA Aufwärtskompatibel



## Sanix (4. Mai 2009)

Hi,
Hat jemand schon euch mal ausprobiert, ob alte Excel-Dokumente mit Makros (VBA) in neueren Office Versionen noch funktionieren?


----------



## Noctarius (4. Mai 2009)

Ähm wieso sollten sie nicht? Wäre ein wenig sinnfrei, wenn tausende Dokumente nicht mehr richtig arbeiten weil das VBA inkompatibel ist.


----------



## Sanix (4. Mai 2009)

Ich habe schon von Fällen gehört von 2 verschiedenen  Personen. Habe leider nichts im Netz gefunden. Ohne Quelle kann ich dieses Argument schlecht gegen VBA bringen :-/.


----------



## Noctarius (4. Mai 2009)

Schlechtes Argument für VBA?

VBA -> Subset von VB -> VB = Möchtegern OOP-Basic

Ansich spricht aber an den richtigen Stellen nichts gegen VBA, nur mag ich z.B. die Syntax nicht wie in Excelsheets "selektiert" wird, wenn man das so nennen dürfte...


----------



## A.T. (5. Mai 2009)

In meiner alten Firma gab es viele Sachen die mit VBA gemacht wurden. Glücklicherweise hatte ich nichts damit zu tun... Die Mitarbeiter die damit gearbeitet haben, haben sich aber gegen jeden MS Office Versionswechsel gesträubt, da dieser einen erheblichen Arbeitsaufwand verusachte.
Ein großer Teil der verwendeten Makros musste jedes mal angepasst werden...
Weitere Details weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## bronks (6. Mai 2009)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Schlechtes Argument für VBA?
> 
> VBA -> Subset von VB -> VB = Möchtegern OOP-Basic ...


Ich verstehe nicht, was es hier zum negativ herumreden gibt. Ich bin gerade dabei ein Programm kompatibilitätstechnisch von JVM1.3 auf JVM1.4 anzuheben. Es ist schrecklich was man da alles zu sehen bekommt. 

Weil wir gerade beim Thema sind: Gestern oder Vorgestern habe ich irgendwo einen Bericht gelesen, in dem geschrieben wurde, wie zögerlich und ungern neue Javatechniken angenommen werden. Beim lesen dachte ich mir: Klar ich weiss warum, den schließlich hat es micht oft genug mit dem Zeug zerlegt.


----------



## A.T. (6. Mai 2009)

@bronks Wo gab es den Probleme? Ich habe ein paar Programme, von 1.4 nach 1.6 gebracht und außer ein paar Warnungen zusätzlich gab es überhaupt keine Probleme. Würde mich echt interessieren welche Sachen da Ärger machen.


----------



## bronks (6. Mai 2009)

A.T. hat gesagt.:


> @bronks Wo gab es den Probleme? Ich habe ein paar Programme, von 1.4 nach 1.6 gebracht und außer ein paar Warnungen zusätzlich gab es überhaupt keine Probleme. Würde mich echt interessieren welche Sachen da Ärger machen.


Das kann ich Dir gerne erzählen:
- Wenn man das Programm auf einer neueren VM gelaufen ist, hat sich die GUI unauffällig anders verhalten und hat andere Felder genullt oder mit falschen inhalten überschrieben. Das hätte zu einem DatenGAU führen können.

- Dann hat sich das Programm auf jedem Betriebssystem anders verhalten. GUI und schwerwiegend was das Dateisystem betifft.

- Und letztendlich wurde die OOP selbst zum Problem, da hunderte von neuen Methoden implementiert werden mussten, die es in Java1.3 noch nicht gab, was die Aussage "Aggregation ist oft besser als Vererbung"(Möchtegern OOP) absolut bestätigt hat.


----------



## Noctarius (6. Mai 2009)

A.T. hat gesagt.:


> @bronks Wo gab es den Probleme? Ich habe ein paar Programme, von 1.4 nach 1.6 gebracht und außer ein paar Warnungen zusätzlich gab es überhaupt keine Probleme. Würde mich echt interessieren welche Sachen da Ärger machen.



Es kommt immer drauf an ob man z.B. Klassen aus dem com.sun Namensraum nutzt. Ich hab gehört es soll Leute geben die sowas tun  




> Ich verstehe nicht, was es hier zum negativ herumreden gibt. Ich bin gerade dabei ein Programm kompatibilitätstechnisch von JVM1.3 auf JVM1.4 anzuheben. Es ist schrecklich was man da alles zu sehen bekommt.



Du weißt schon, dass 1.4 keinen Support mehr hat. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller (wenn man schonmal weint) gleich auf 1.5 oder 1.6 zu gehen?


----------



## bronks (6. Mai 2009)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Es kommt immer drauf an ob man z.B. Klassen aus dem com.sun Namensraum nutzt. Ich hab gehört es soll Leute geben die sowas tun


Ich kann Dir bestätigen, daß es solche Leute gibt, aber ich wars zum Glück nicht. 




Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Du weißt schon, dass 1.4 keinen Support mehr hat. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller (wenn man schonmal weint) gleich auf 1.5 oder 1.6 zu gehen?


Wäre sicher sinnvoller, aber dafür will niemand von den Betroffenen Geld ausgeben. Es gab schon Diskussionen darüber, ob es wirklich nötig ist auf 1.4 zu gehen.


----------



## Sanix (6. Mai 2009)

Habe mich erkundigt. Wenn man sauber programmiert in VBA sollte es kein Problem sein. Man muss einfach von Anfang an die richtigen "Klassen" verwenden.
Das Thema sollte jetzt eh vom Tisch sein.

@Noctarius
Solche Argumente ziehen bei einem Kunden nicht.


----------



## Noctarius (7. Mai 2009)

Sanix hat gesagt.:


> @Noctarius
> Solche Argumente ziehen bei einem Kunden nicht.



Ähm? Ôô
Welche?


----------

